# "Field Trip" to Fosters&Smith



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I realized today that Drs. Foster and Smith has a major facility for saltwater fishes and corals in Rhinelander, WI, and they do tours for groups of 20 people or more. They need to know a month in advance and it doesn't cost anything to go, and I think it would be a really cool thing to see. It's not too difficult to get there and you can buy frags directly from them at their facility after the tour if you wanted to. Check out their page:
Aquaculture Coral & Marine Life Facility Tour Guidelines

If anyone thinks this is a good idea and would like to go, let me know. I'd really like to arrange this for sometime in 2010. Maybe in April when the driving weather is a little bit better. What does everyone think?


----------

